# what is progressive ?



## jcduffer (Sep 2, 2007)

Hi , new to the forum, I have a very basic question. It is time to replace my irons , so have been test driving new clubs. I cannot hit any of them that I have tried with any consistency. I kind of "inherited" my present set that I have been playing for a long time so never really studied them as to what they were. Looking at them closely the other day I see that they are "progressive" What does that mean ? What does progressive clubs do for your game ?


----------



## Jamin21 (Jun 7, 2007)

It's a very agressively styled club that the pros use, thus the name pro-gressive. :laugh: 




Lame I know, but it was the first thing that popped into my head.


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

What it means is as you go from the wedge down to the 3 iron the offset progresses. more offset allows you to hit the ball higher and straight. 
All "Game Improvemnet Irons" have progressive offset.
Hope this helps you out.


----------



## jcduffer (Sep 2, 2007)

Yes that explains alot . Thank You !


----------



## marto97 (Mar 29, 2007)

jcduffer said:


> Hi , new to the forum, I have a very basic question. It is time to replace my irons , so have been test driving new clubs. I cannot hit any of them that I have tried with any consistency. I kind of "inherited" my present set that I have been playing for a long time so never really studied them as to what they were. Looking at them closely the other day I see that they are "progressive" What does that mean ? What does progressive clubs do for your game ?


If you are looking to replace your clubs here is an article that may help you out.
Clubs


----------

